# how many charts per hour?



## baberuthe (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi all,

Would love to get some feedback from experienced coders, how many charts per hour (on average) as a CPC would be "normal"? 15-20? or 25-30?

I realize that it is somewhat dependent on speciality or not, but trying to get some idea. I'm currently working remotely doing general medicine coding, mostly UTI, Lacerations, sinusitis, etc.. coding, so fairly straight forward but of course need to verify each chart to ensure physician picked correct codes for visit.

Thanks to all,

New Coder


----------



## williafm (Dec 8, 2015)

My previous job we had to do 60 per hour with 90% accuracy. Hope that helps


----------



## Darren M. (Dec 14, 2015)

*60?*

If you were required to code 60 charts per hour then you weren't reading anything in that chart. Whoever requires that from a coder should be audited up the wazoo.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 14, 2015)

Darren M. said:


> If you were required to code 60 charts per hour then you weren't reading anything in that chart. Whoever requires that from a coder should be audited up the wazoo.



Id be curious what specialty. It might be possible if coding x-rays MRI & CT scans.


----------

